# request : Yunohost



## goraxmax (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi,

Yunohost 1.0 just out.
http://yunohost.org/download/?lang=en

Could you create a port please? 

Thanks for all.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2012)

You can submit your request: 


> A list of software we would like to have in Ports collection but nobody did have time or skill to write a port yet. Everyone is encouraged to edit this page.



http://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts


----------



## lme@ (Aug 17, 2012)

While it's a nice project it's a Debian Linux, not only software but a full OS installation.

It might work within a Linux jail however.


----------



## goraxmax (Aug 21, 2012)

Yunohost is a full OS installation and a script

http://wiki.yunohost.org/Install_on_debian



I tried it within debian kfreebsd jail. It failed 

Have you an idea?
Thanks


----------



## lme@ (Aug 21, 2012)

It _could_ work in kFreeBSD. What error message did you get?


----------



## goraxmax (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi,
message error is very simple.

First, the script add Yunohost in repository
next, it do "apt-get update"

"Failed to fetch http://repo.yunohost.org/dist/squeeze/Release unable to find expectec entry main/binary-kfreebsd-amd64/Packages in Meta-index fil (malformed Release file?)"


----------



## lme@ (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, you have to configure apt (/etc/apt/apt.conf) to identify as Debian Linux Squeeze, not kFreeBSD, so that it builds the correct URL for the download.


----------



## goraxmax (Aug 22, 2012)

heu... /etc/apt/apt.conf you would say ?


----------



## lme@ (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, I think you must set 

```
APT::Architecture "amd64";
APT::Default-Release "squeeze";
```
If that doesn't work, please see apt.conf's manpage.


----------

